# Worried about brakes.



## prip (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a two year old X Trail sport 2.2 turbo deisel and when the engine is running and I'm at rest the brake pedal will creep all the way to the floor when I put a little pressure on it. This also happens on start up although they work ok when I'm moving. Two Nissan dealers have told me that this is normal for a deisel but surely all braking systems should be the same no matter what fuel the car uses. Anyone with the same model, I'd be glad to hear if yours do the same or not.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi there
I have a 2004 dci that also does the same thing. I had 7 years in the motor trade and never came across this before.
Also if i hit the brake pedal hard and bring the ABS in the pedal will feel a lot firmer for the next dozen of so applications.
If anyone has an answer would be great before i go and spout off at the maindealer service manager


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

My car does this. I was given the 'this is normal' story too. The brakes were excellent for the first 1500 miles with no lack of pressure. Now at 20,000 miles I am only just getting used to the lack of proper pressure. It's something that I will be sorting after my engine control problems. I still have a year left on the warranty.

I certainly think that there could be a batch of faulty brake boosters on dCi models.


----------



## prip (Sep 4, 2007)

I am taking it back tomorrow to the dealership and will keep you informed. It seems peculiar that I'm based in the UK and the only people having problems are here also, or the only ones that have replied.


----------



## Mr Pompey (Sep 4, 2007)

prip said:


> I am taking it back tomorrow to the dealership and will keep you informed. It seems peculiar that I'm based in the UK and the only people having problems are here also, or the only ones that have replied.


Hi Prip,

I'm a 4 x 4 and Xtrail newbie so I can't comment specifically. However in my experience of many cars in the past I've had, the brakes can be servo assisted which I believe gives the driver a bit more pushing power when hitting the brakes hard at speed.

I recall that this also happened when stopped and resting the foot on the brake pedal that it didn't sink a bit. This was a feature and certainly nothing to with the car. I experienced this on several cars. 

Whether this is a fault on yours I don't in know.

In return, brakes aside what engine do you have an how happy are you with it? I'm still undecided on a 2.2 DCI or a 2.5 petrol

Cheers


----------



## prip (Sep 4, 2007)

All cars nowadays have Servo assisted braking. The recognised method of testing the servo is to place pressure on the brake pedal before starting the engine. When the engine is started the pedal should sink a little and then harden up, this is the vacuum being formed within the servo. When I switch the engine on my foot sinks slowly all the way to the floor making me think that the master cylinder is letting by. as I said my engine is the 2.2 DCI and as I haven't driven a petrol version I can't really help you but at least with the petrol version you won't suffer the problem of the turbo making a noise like a police siren. On the second turbo now, noisy after two months.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

prip said:


> On the second turbo now, noisy after two months.


Several people have reported their replacement turbos going soon after fitting. What was the replacement, a new unit or an old one they'd repaired? Had the car had the ecu update?


----------



## prip (Sep 4, 2007)

flynn said:


> Several people have reported their replacement turbos going soon after fitting. What was the replacement, a new unit or an old one they'd repaired? Had the car had the ecu update?


Allegedly a new one and yes it had been in for the recall.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Doesn't figure does it? Several people have reported new turbos being fitted only to have them go again a few thousand miles later. Seems either they're missing the problem that caused the turbo to go, such as blocked oilways or an ecu problem, or there's a problem with the quality of the replacements. The service intervals specified for the Xt is much longer in the UK than elsewhere so that could be connected.


----------



## Mr Pompey (Sep 4, 2007)

flynn said:


> Doesn't figure does it? Several people have reported new turbos being fitted only to have them go again a few thousand miles later. Seems either they're missing the problem that caused the turbo to go, such as blocked oilways or an ecu problem, or there's a problem with the quality of the replacements. The service intervals specified for the Xt is much longer in the UK than elsewhere so that could be connected.


I believe some of the replacement turbo's used were recondtioned and may explain why some XT's had multiple turbo's going


----------



## prip (Sep 4, 2007)

Went to dealer today and it seems that all diesel X Trails brakes do this in idle. Its because they have a separate pump to raise the vacuum and although the brakes are fully on it will allow a lot more travel. tried another X Trail and it was exactly the same. No change in the turbo though, i still get traffic moving aside when they hear the siren.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

prip said:


> tried another X Trail and it was exactly the same.


The car you were given to try might be just another that has the same dodgy part...

As I said, my brakes were perfect untill 1500 miles when they suddenly went soft. It could be that the bods at Nissan have identified the fault in a few vehicles and found that the brakes can still be viewed as 'acceptable'. Therefore avoiding a recall or replacment for everyone that complains.

These dealer service managers are trained to 'deal' with customers, and more often than not they can out do you on the knowledge front. However, what can't speak can't lie.

I've now got my car booked in to the diesel specialist to report on the poor engine control and dodgy throttle response. As soon as that is dealt with, I will send the car to a brake specialist and let you all know the result.


----------



## prip (Sep 4, 2007)

Sulphur man said:


> The car you were given to try might be just another that has the same dodgy part...
> 
> As I said, my brakes were perfect untill 1500 miles when they suddenly went soft. It could be that the bods at Nissan have identified the fault in a few vehicles and found that the brakes can still be viewed as 'acceptable'. Therefore avoiding a recall or replacment for everyone that complains.
> 
> ...


Thanks I wish you luck.


----------

